# New Props In Progress



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

These are the things I put together this weekend. I will have the spider on the roof of the garage looking down at all the party guests entering and I want his head on a ocillating fan to look back and forth. Plus I have a spider victim from last year that I will hang from the corner of the garage upside down for creep effect. His body will be made of black vinyl stuffed popcorn packaging with a big red spot on his back -the legs will be part black vinyl and grey/black fur striping. Pretty cool effect if you see them together.
Now Myra Mains (old lady in the rocking chair) will have a motor on her chair so it will rock by itself and I want to dye her dress black too. Not sure if I should leave it for lighting effect or makie it all black. Any suggestions would be helpful. I also have 4 or 5 evil clowns (the size of small children) I made last year too and I think I will have them all around her and maybe she should be holding a book of spells like she is reading to them. Suggestions???
The skull fountain is of course going to spill out "blood" from the top of the mound and I want to put a mister in it too.
Now Smyra will have a motor on her to have her rise half way out of the well and then back down, her face is a Dead Debbie and it lights up and blinks and then goes dark again. I want to put a strobe light on this one and also was thinking of painting the bricks grey and the spray foam "mortar" black with a coating of glow in the dark spray paint on it. I don't know what effect that will have but if you have any suggestions on these I will love to hear them.
Denise
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o168/DeniseStrong/fountain.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o168/DeniseStrong/myra.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o168/DeniseStrong/smyra.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o168/DeniseStrong/spider.jpg


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Why can't I seem to get this much done in a weekend?!?

Nice work!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree... Denise do you have some sort of time altering device that allows you to get so much done in so short time?

-TM


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

No, just a mad woman on a mission!!LOL. Working with PVC is so easy and quick it's not hard to slap them together. The well was a mighty pain though. I had big boxes to cut and then tape in a ring then tape the spacers in place drag it out to the driveway and then it was spray foam from there. The foam wasn't suspossed to be so drippy but with 98 degree weather wiht humidity to go along I am surprised any of it got hard. But it loioks kind of creepy and with the right lighting I hope it will give me a cool effect. Hot glue on the fountain, and really that is it BTW I just looked at my to do list and I have 23 more projects to get completed by the 18th that is when we will be having our party. So it will be busy busy busy for me - I even brought in stuff to make my 6 pairs of hands I need to go with the ground breakers I've got in progress. Will post more pics later.Thanks for looking!
Denise


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Foam + Glue + Humidy <> Fun Prop Build... Other than funds this is the main reason I'm waiting till September to start my columns.

Love the spider BTW.

-TM


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Wow - I'm exhausted just reading about your weekend. I wasn't thinking PVC for a spider - but it looks easy enough for me - I'll have to try it. thanks.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay Denise you have to be my new prop friend. If you can get that much done on a weekend then you have to be my hero. WOW!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I haven't done that much in 8 years.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Mmmmmm, 23 more projects. So what are you going to do with the rest of the day. I love the skull fountain and the Symra box thingy gives me a good idea for a pit from hell for my winged skellys. So you want some ideas, how about cutting back on your sugar intake. Just kidding, I like it all. Thanks for sharing the pics, looking for more.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work D...You are a mad woman on a mission!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Everything looks good Denise..
ghoul luck on your other projects 
that gives you about 2 days approx..per project till your party


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

looks good now how/ what do i need to do to **** my wife off enough to do that much work?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You work at a pro's pace. Can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

You got all of this madness done in just one weekend!? I wouldn't have even gotten the well built in that time.

Creativity and craftsmanship done at that speed deserves it's cudos!

Awesome job!!!

I'm definately looking forward to final haunt photos from you this year.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Myra Mains looks like she's had a bit too much sun exposure throughout her long life. She's pretty cool, Denise. Well done. I like her outfit too.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

my god ,woman!*looks at her long to do list, then looksat her pile of unfinished monsters with a sigh* wanna come over ? if i had half that motivation i'd be almost ready for d-con...as it is i'll be luck to finish two costumes OR one monster...yeash.


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

I know I overload myself every year! Wish me luck I will have my puppet guy done this weekend and my werewolf on the ocillating fan plus my spider head on a fan as well. hopefully I can get some detail stuff done at work. Right now I have brought materials to make 6 sets of hands for my new ground breakers. I got only one set of fingers done last night. I am using ink pen casings and masking tape balls for nuckles then it will be paper mache' all the way!LOL then i will be working on the spider legs. Should all be done by Sunday!!!YEAH.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes I have to agree, Denise is a "Hero" or least another Hero of mine. I can only wish that I had enough time to get one of those projects done in a weekend and you did four. You are a get-r-done kind of gal. Nice stuff, Thank you for posting! The PVC spider is now on my to-do list.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I love that spider. The head is outrageous. The fountain is just as wicked. I think they are all good. For my daughters dress one year I just tookflat black spray paint and misted it until I got the dirty effect I was looking for and then added blood. You could try it on an old T shirt to see if you like it. Good luck on all your projects.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

hope you dont mind if I use your idea for your well....I have been trying to come up with ideas for one and that is pretty good idea...PLUS...its cheap enough too!!

I LOVE your props!!!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Holy Shnikies!!! I want what you're on. I love all your ideas and I'm working on a spider as well for my roof - maybe I can incorporate the fan idea...hhmmmm.

What did you use to build the blocks on your well?

PLEASE post progress pics and completed prop pics!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the spider prop (might have to steal that idea! Any plans for a tute? *hint hint*), and the Samara prop. You'll have to get a video of her working!


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy mackeral! Nice work in just a weekend, whats the secret... tons of coffee and sugar? LOL I love Myra and the rocking chair, awesome job on it.


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW You folks are toooo kind!
Aelwyn I will do a tute on the spider if you want - I am just pondering on how to make the fan waterproof so I won't start a fire or burn it up before the party!!LOL
Hawks - I took a cardboard box and cut it on half and then taped the backs to mak the ring. Stacked the ring layers on top of one another with pieces of 1'x1' styrofoam glued in between the layers for spacers. Then I just sprayed the gaps and holes with spray foam. I'm going ot paint the bricks with grey latex house paint and mix baby power in it before hand so it will look like stone. Good luck wiht yours and I will post more pics soon.
Denise


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, Denise, love your props, the spider is too cool, and Myra Mains is pretty awesome too, I can't believe you got all that done in such a short time frame, Where did you get the "skull" head for the spider? would love a tutorial!!


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

it's a mask called Shellshocked. I got it from costumefind.com and it was 10.00 cheaper than on ebay. Look him up his name is Ethan and is willing to negotiate on any price he has listed. If you email him tell him Denise from Ky sent you and he may give you a pretyy good deal. I met him at the home haunters convention in June the Midwest Haunters convention.He's really cool
Denise


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Can't believe you got that all done in a weekend. I wish I was that ambitious!!!!
Great job. The props look awesome.


----------

